# Best Jumping Photo



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

great!! keep entering, you guys!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

First time jumping.....for both of us.....and in a bareback pad on a 22yr old gaited horse! Love my face here xD lol









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

AJ free jumping, this was around a month ago, it was about 1 and a half - 2 foot, he is doing 3-4ft now!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

here's some more, dont know wich one is the best though...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

me & rhydian. i know this isnt the clearest photo, but its one of my favorites =]


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

This was taken by me yesterday. My stallion and my best friend showing him, his first show jumping!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Print
Position the dotted box over the person you want to tag. Resize the box by dragging the borders to frame the person's face. Type their name in the input box to the right, select the appropriate person, and we'll make a link to their profile! 
In this photo: Start Tagging​







​


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Bareback no hands? Don't try this at home kids ;]


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

me and Ebony... long ago


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

this is my baby, duke playing around in his pasture.. he always decides to jump the little spring/creek instead of going around it..haha


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Not the best but my all time fav, haha.


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures, guys! Keep it up!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Heres my boy


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

Me and my ponyo. :]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, what the heck.......


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Fun contest 

Our first time jumping bareback!


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures, you guys!


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

My 13hh pony =]


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

This is me and my TN Walker jumping bareback for the second time  Not a great picture (actually a movie still shot) but I still like it


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

x3emilygrace said:


> My 13hh pony =]


wow how high is that jump?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Our first time ever jumping 3'3! She was such a good girl! <3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

x3emilygrace said:


> My 13hh pony =]


wow. high jump. how big was it??


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha. Of me on Damper, jumping 70cm. :smile:


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

Fantastic jumper!


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Pinto Bean:

That is some really beautiful scenery there!!!! Where was that photo taken????


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

It was near Hood River, around the Columbia Gorge


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

pictures won't show up, so never mind.
http://www.photoreflect.com/store/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0BSV007S0S0043&po=43&pc=134


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and Leia Bridleless:









and my friend:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow some of those photos are amazing! I can't even believe the amazing things horses can do - those heights are outstanding!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Please ignore my AWFUL heels! I really am working on them. Me and Love Story jumping 70cm at a show:


----------



## cozmo (May 24, 2010)

My first jump with my loan horse Max.


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

No more entries as of now! Awesome you guys! I'll post the voting thread!


----------

